# Tapazole and liver enzymes



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello again;

So, on a side note, I found a new endo - much better than my first! He listens to me, asks questions and I trust him My first, ran through everything like she probably did for the previous 10 patients and didn't ask one question...

Anyway, back in June my PCP did blood work which is when she found my thyroid problem. In this test, my Ferritin, Serum was high so she said to come back in 3 months for a re-test. The new test is even higher.

My PCP doesn't think I should continue with Tapazole - even though I had not been taking it before this latest test (I took it for 5 days (5 mg/day) a month prior then quit until I found my new doctor). I am now taking 5 mg/day again - just started on Monday - very happy he agreed to start at a low dose unlike my first endo that started me at 30mg/day.

She has agreed to do blood work once a week to monitor before we make any decisions. She also ran blood tests to see if it is due to liver disease - or autoimmune hepatitis...

I really don't want RAI. I am curious what my endo will say - we did discuss my liver enzyme levels during my visit and he wanted me to follow-up with my PCP - which leads me to believe that he doesn't think it is related to my Graves...

I'm wondering if anyone else has had similar liver issues prior to starting meds and what they did for treatment.

Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You could try PTU and see if your liver enzymes improve. Sometimes people have success when they switch meds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

I though ptu was tougher on liver.


----------



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

doctor just called, negative on the autoimmune hepatitis, and negative on the other (hereditary something or another).
so, she wants me to talk to my endo about stopping the tapazole - but i wasn't taking it when i had the tests run! so, i will see if my numbers get worse now that i am taking the tapazole...
i am so very relieved that i don't have another autoimmune disease


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yay for no other autoimmune disorders!

How long were you on the tapazole total before your blood work? I was wondering if maybe the body/liver stores it up after a while and even though you had stopped it before your blood work, maybe that was why your levels were still off?


----------



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

i took it for 5-6 days 4-5 weeks prior to the bloodwork. the initial high level was found in blood work before i was dx with graves. it seems to be slowly rising for no apparent reason.


----------

